
Show HN: 356byte HTML, CSS and JS Editor - reimertz
http://jsbin.com/muxuhe/3/edit?js,output
======
richerlariviere
This is cool but it uses eval() which allow execution of malicious javascript
code.

~~~
reimertz
but hm.. you write the javascript yourself, in the editor so what is the
problem?

